

A 3D live map of the London Underground - williamhpark
http://brunoimbrizi.com/experiments/#/07

======
learnstats2
This is a nice illustration of WebGL but the Hacker News title ("A 3D live map
of the London Underground") is overblown.

Live? if you can choose the speed of the trains then it is not really
representing a live scenario.

3D? There's some jiggling of the tunnels but Camden Town station appears to
have 2 tunnels and doesn't feature any of its 3D cross-platform glory
illustrated here:
[https://simanaitissays.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/camdentow...](https://simanaitissays.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/camdentown.jpg)

------
imbrizi
This is just a visual experiment, it has no intention to be used as a service.
It is live because it is pulling live data from the TfL prediction summary
API, which returns approximate arrival times for the next 30 minutes. The
default simulation speed is 5 and it can be adjusted to 1 for an experience as
'live' as
[http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/](http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/)

As for the Circle line, it is just commented out in the code because it wasn't
really adding anything. The prediction summary doesn't return isolated data
for the Circle (at least it didn't when I made this experiment) so I had to
improvise by merging District, H&C and Metropolitan. It was an approximation
of the approximation. It wasn't looking great, so I just left it out.

~~~
mgkimsal
I don't have a 'wheel', I have a trackpad - can't figure out how to zoom. Any
suggestions? (thanks - interesting visualization tool!)

~~~
gomeza08
Use whatever you use for scrolling, I'm on a mac trackpad and it worked for
me.

~~~
mentat
Two finger brushing worked for me. Down voting parent is pretty weak.

------
mxfh
[http://tracker.geops.ch/](http://tracker.geops.ch/) got submitted to HN a
quite a few times but never got traction.

It's only 2d and missing parts of the _Transport for London_ infrastructure,
but it's truly global otherwise.

[http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=2&s=1&x=-3057.5011&y=5968203.1664...](http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=2&s=1&x=-3057.5011&y=5968203.1664&l=transport)

~~~
ifdefdebug
Perhaps it shouldn't spam the browser's back button with new entries every
time you make a little move on the map. Especially if all those entries do
nothing when you click them.

------
jarvist
Here is a genuinely live, but two dimensional map:
[http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/](http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/)

You can click on the trains to get ETAs.

~~~
coob
The locations are estimates, but will be between the right stations.

------
jsingleton
Great work. This is a nice flat map in a more traditional style but with a few
improvements over the normal one:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Sameboat...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Sameboat_temp_cc4.svg)

------
jsingleton
The TfL APIs are really good. I made this LED line status strip with them:
[https://unop.uk/dev/train-disruption-indicator-with-a-
blinky...](https://unop.uk/dev/train-disruption-indicator-with-a-blinky-tape-
rgb-led-strip-and-raspberry-pi/)

------
hpenedones
It seems that the circle line is missing. I guess that all its stations are
shared with other lines, so the network is not missing much, but still it
would be nice for the sake of completeness... And agree with the previous
comment, it would be awesome if the map was truly "live".

------
nokicky
It's not live, this is (almost) live:
[http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/](http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/)

------
jjar
Just for information, you can click the numbers at the bottom to view some
other cool stuff. I also liked the track on #8, try and figure out what it is,
took me a while...

------
tempodox
What's the browser of the day for this one? My Safari window just stays black.

------
programmernews3
Use WIFI in tunnels.

------
boobsbr
amazing.

